

New iOS App Guidelines (hosted by engadget, [pdf]) - jakewalker
http://stadium.weblogsinc.com/engadget/files/app-store-guidelines.pdf
Story:<p>http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/09/apples-app-store-review-guidelines-we-dont-need-any-more-far/
======
jakewalker
Story:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/09/apples-app-store-
review-g...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/09/apples-app-store-review-
guidelines-we-dont-need-any-more-far/)

